# Teich ab 400 qm



## naturteichfan (7. Feb. 2010)

hallo liebe Teichfreundgemeinde. 

Darf mich vorstellen. Ich bin ein Naturteichfan und komme aus Oldenburg. 

Ich plane (und werde ausführen) einen Naturteich mit EPDM Folie, mit einer Gesamtgröße zwischen 400 und 500 qm. Ausführung muß fertig sein bis Ende Mai 2010 da ich danach das Landschaftliche außerhalb der Wasserfläche gestalten will. Ich habe dafür zwar auch schon einen Planer und Ausführungsunternehmen (den zu finden alles andere als einfach war...), aber ich würd mich freuen wenn ich weitere Ansprechpartner gewinnen könnte, die selber schon einen Teich in dieser Größenordnung haben.

Wäre für Rückmeldungen zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch sehr dankbar.

Meine Erfahrungen mit meinem Unterfangen würde ich hier gerne so step by step veröffentlichen. (falls füe Euch von Interesse...)

Gruß

Marco (Naturteichfan)


----------



## robsig12 (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hi Marco,

ist natürlich von Interesse. Immer her mit den Eckdaten und Bilder!

:beten


----------



## toco (7. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo Marco,

erstmal

:willkommen

im Forum!

Ich habe selbst einen "naturnahen" Teich, wie man hier im Forum sagen würde, und interessiere mich natürlich auch dafür, welche Erfahrungen Du beim Teichbau machen wirst. 

Bei einem Teich diesen enormen Ausmaßes (400-500 m², bis 3m Wassertiefe lt. Profilangaben) gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du nicht mit Leitungswasser speisen musst. Die Verdunstung in meinem (deutlich kleineren!) Teich ließ meinen Wasserverbrauch im letzten Sommer geradezu explodieren!

Die Profilangabe "1200 Liter" passt übrigens absolut nicht zu Fläche und Wassertiefe - ich vermute, Du meinst "m³"?


----------



## naturteichfan (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Literzahl ist korrigiert. Allerdings gab es im Vorfeld tatsächlich einige GALA BAU Spezialisten die diesen Teich mit Stadtwasser über den normalen 3/4 Zoll Hausanschluss befüllen wollten. 

Ich hoffe die Beratungsqualität zeigt sich in diesem Forum  hier etwas praxisorientierter.

Das Befüllen ist allerdings auch nicht so wirklich mein Problem. Vielmehr suche ich noch Lösungsansätze was das richtige Verhältnis zwischen Gesamtgröße und bepflanzten Flachwasserzonen ausmacht. Die Filterleistungen und Wasserreinigung sollte eigentlich nur durch die Flora gewährleistet werden. Technik mittels Umwälzpumpe nur als Option für extreme Trockenzeiten im Sommer. 

Auch über eine sinnvolle Anzahl der Pflanzen und die Artenvielfalt der Pflanzen wird noch rege gebrütet. Die Erstbepflanzung wurde mir angeboten mit Lösungen zwischen 120 und 1200 Stück. Wobei ich den Eindruck gewinnen mußte, daß viele Landschaftsgärtner und sog. Teichbauer mehr Zigarettensorten aufzählen konnten als heimische Wasserpflanzen. 

Tja, überwältigt von solchen Startproblemen nehm ich das Heft doch nun lieber selber in die Hand. 

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo Marco, 

und wie planst Du nun, den Teich nach und auf zu füllen ? Wenn nicht über den normalen Stadtwasseranschluss, wie dann ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo Marco,

da haben wir beide wohl ähnliche Dinge vor.
Als Silent-Reader lese ich schon ein paar Monate hier eifrig mit, ich bin auch noch in der Planungsphase, noch keinen Spatenstich für den Teich getan (o.K., Bäume versetzt, Brunnen geschlagen).

Eines der herausragenden Features von diesem Forum sind die Fachbeiträge, ich habe sie mir kopiert und ausgedruckt.
_was macht eigentlich StefanS?_

Die allein sind ein ausgezeichnetes Fachbuch! 
Da erledigen sich ein Menge an Fragen.

Auch ein paar in den Fachbeiträgen angeführte - defekter Link entfernt - sind informativ, dort habe ich mir ebenso die Inhalte teilweise ausgedruckt.
Allein für diese Grundlagen braucht man Tage, wenn nicht länger...

Peter


----------



## ron (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo Marco,

herzlich willkommen zu diesem Teichforum. Das Projekt hört sich sehr spannend an. Wenn alles gut geht werde ich in nächster Zeit einen Teich in etwa gleicher Grösse anlegen, so das ist schon witzig.

Bin sehr gesannt auf Bilder von der Umgebung.

LG

Ron


----------



## Digicat (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Servus Marco

Herzlich Willkommen

Was soll der Teich werden ...

Schwimmteich
Fischteich
Pflanzenteich
Aus der Antwort kann man dann gezielt Ratschläge geben ...



> Vielmehr suche ich noch Lösungsansätze was das richtige Verhältnis zwischen Gesamtgröße und bepflanzten Flachwasserzonen ausmacht.



Prinzipiell:
1/3 bis 1/2 der Gesamtfläche sollte schon als Regenerationsfläche eingeplant werden ...
Bepflanzt mit Pflanzen die in der Lage sind Schadstoffe/Nährstoffe aus dem Teichwasser aufnehmen zu können, wie Simse, Carex, __ Lilien und Ähnliche ... also Starkzehrer ...



> Technik mittels Umwälzpumpe nur als Option für extreme Trockenzeiten im Sommer.


 Dies würde allerdings die Verdunstung nur beschleunigen, wenn du einen Bachlauf mit einbeziehst.
Soll dies dann über einen Filter laufen 



> Auch über eine sinnvolle Anzahl der Pflanzen und die Artenvielfalt der Pflanzen wird noch rege gebrütet. Die Erstbepflanzung wurde mir angeboten mit Lösungen zwischen 120 und 1200 Stück. Wobei ich den Eindruck gewinnen mußte, daß viele Landschaftsgärtner und sog. Teichbauer mehr Zigarettensorten aufzählen konnten als heimische Wasserpflanzen.


Ich hatte bei meinem 250m² (300m³) Schwimmteich ca. 250 Stück Pflanzen gesetzt ... und sie machten mir große Freude, daß Wasser war klar und rein, bis auf kurzzeitige Algenblüte (Frühjahr).
 



> Tja, überwältigt von solchen Startproblemen nehm ich das Heft doch nun lieber selber in die Hand.


Du bist bei uns hier in den besten Händen ... nur ...


> Ich hoffe die Beratungsqualität zeigt sich in diesem Forum hier etwas praxisorientierter.


 ... ich hoffe du meinst nicht uns damit ... wäre ein patscherter Einstieg


----------



## axel (8. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo Marco

Auch von mir ein herzlichen Willkommen !

:willkommen

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Projekt !
Den Pfad zu dem Thema hast Du sicher schon entdeckt 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/169/

lg
axel


----------



## axel (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo Marco

Ich würd den Naturteich keine 3 Meter tief machen. In der Tiefe wächst eh kaum etwas und wenn Du mal Schlamm entfernen willst kommst Du mit dem Schlammsauger nicht ran .
Ich würd den Naturteich nur so bis 1,50 Tief bauen .
Noch ein Erfahrungswert von mir . Ich muß im Sommer bei 40 Quadratmeter Verdunstungsfläche 1 Kubikmeter  Wasser in der Woche nachfüllen .


lg
axel


----------



## naturteichfan (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Den Teich möchte ich auf einer Fläche von mind. 100 qm auf  3,00 m haben, weil auf dem Gelände ringsseitig im 15 - 20 m Abstand zum Teich auch große Bäume stehen. Ich möchte den Teich nur einmal im Leben bauen. Ich hätte die Tiefe gerne als Pufferzone, da ich nicht weiss wie schnell der Staub- und Laubeintrag über die Jahre an Tiefe kosten wird. Wenn ich ihn also gleich auf größere Tiefe bringe, dann, so denk ich mal,  juckt mich auch der Laubeintrag in den nächsten 20 Jahren nicht wirklich. Mach ich ihn jetzt auf 1,20 m oder so, dann hab ich in 15 Jahren womöglich wirklich nur noch einen Ententümpel. Und sollte ich wirklich mal in einem heißen Sommer das Bedürfnis bekommen ein Bad zu nehmen, dann wird das zumindest kein reines Schlammbad.  

Die geplante Umwälzung soll nur dem Sauerstoffeintrag dienen, falls dies jemals witterungsbedingt erforderlich werden würde. Also kein Springbrunnen auf Dauer, sondern nur im wirklichen Bedarfsfall. Außerdem möchte ich laufende Kosten in Form von Energiekosten gänzlich vermeiden. (Vom Arbeitseinsatz für Pflege mal abgesehen). Der Teich muß auch dann noch funktionieren und nicht zur Kloake werden, wenn  man mal "out of money" ist. 

Wassereintrag erfolgt über Grund- und Oberflächenwasser. Dazu stehen mehrere Dachflächen von Scheunen und Wohnhaus zur Verfügung die zusammen bis zu 800 qm groß sind. 
Dieses Wasser kann mittels Schieber in den Fallrohren zugeführt werden. Regnet es lange Zeit gar nicht, stehen zwei Gartenbrunnen zur Verfügung. Ein kontrollierter Überlauf könnte auch als Skimmer dienen. 

Mit "praxisorientiert" meine ich, das es wohl keinen Sinn machen  würde die Gartenpflanzen, zwecks Kostenersparnis, aus Regentonnen zu versorgen, oder sich im Gäste WC eine Spartaste für die Klospülung einzubauen, und andersrum 1200 Kubikmeter Wasser von den Stadtwerken abnehmen zu wollen, nur um damit einen Teich zu befüllen. Das halte ich schon  wirtschaftlich für völligen Schwachsinn, von der Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit eines normalen 3/4 Zoll Hauswasseranschlusses mal ganz abgesehen. Wie lange soll denn das dauern ? 

Der Teich ist als naturnaher Gartenteich konzipiert. Keine Granitbrocken, keine ausgedehnten Kiesaufschüttungen im "Nippon-style" (fände ich optisch einfach Banane), an drei Seiten in geschwungenen Linien die Flachwasserzone mit Pflanzen und an der vierten Seite so´ne Art Naturstrand oder Magerwiese mit weissen Sand.  

Als Untergrund gibt´s ein 1000 er Vlies, dann 1,52 mm EPDM Folie und für die Folienkaschierung im Randbereich favorisiere ich Kokosmatten.

Fische werde ich nicht absichtlich reinsetzen. Ich hätte gerne __ Frösche, __ Libellen, und alles was sonst so in einen (normalerweise) natürlichen Teich gehört und sich von selber einfindet.

Hat Jemand einen guten Link zu einer Liste, oder Bilderrubrik mit Teichpflanzen, woraus auch hervorgeht welchen Beitrag diese zur Ökologie leisten und welche Lebensbedingungen diese benötigen (also z.B. an Wasserqualität, ob  hart -weich - alkalisch- basisch...... Pflanztiefe .....etc. ) ?

Gruß


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo Marco, 

bitte bedenke bei der Planung unbedingt das von so viel Dachfläche auch der Dreck von so viel Dachfläche mit im Regenwasser ist. Pollen, Staub und Sand, Blüten, Laub und dergleichen mehr. Das ist nicht ganz unpropblematisch und sollte sich in einem Absetzbecken absetzen können oder auf andere Art gut gefiltert werden. 

Ich finde ein Teich dieser Größe darf und soll durchaus tiefer sein als 1,50. Um so mehr Wasservolumen, um so besser die Stabilität. Man will ja in so einem Teich nicht nur Pflanzenbewachsene Stellen, sondern auch Wasserfläche sehen. 

Kokosmatten verrotten recht schnell, dazu gibts schon etliche Beiträge hier im Forum von Leuten mit schlechten Erfahrungen. Nimm Ufermatten aus synthetischem Material, das hält viel länger.

Unbedingt besuchen würde ich die Firma naturagart in Ibbenbüren, die haben Erfahrung mit Teichen dieser Größenordnung. Wir waren letztes Jahr mit zahlreichen Leuten anlässlich eines Teichtreffens bei Doris und Erwin dort zu Gast. Das Gelände dort ist fantastisch. 
Dort würd ich besonders die Problematik des Dreckeintrages und der Verschlammung mal erörtern.

Nach Pflanzen kannst Du bei www.nymphaion.de schauen oder unter http://www.repo-pflanzen.de/

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (10. März 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo, wie gehts weiter ? 
bekommen wir Details von Deiner Planung, oder mal ein paar Bilder vom Gelände zu sehen ?


----------



## ebo (10. März 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Aber den Teich nur auf 3m damit man den Gammel 20 Jahre da unten liegen lässt und man trotzdem noch ausreichend Tiefe hat?

Also ich würde den Mist trotzdem regelmäßig rausholen. Da lieber nur 2m tief und regelmäßig säubern.
So ein Gülleboden ist auf Dauer nicht wirklich schön.

lg
ebo


----------



## naturteichfan (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

hallo

Teich steht. Sind nun 750 qm statt wie geplant 400 geworden. 

Aber wo der Bagger schon mal dabei war ;-) (grins)

Bilder kommen in kürze. 

Bislang erfolgt:

1. Teichgrube
2. 1000 Gramm Vlies verlegt und verschweißt
3. 1,52 m EPDM Bahn verlegt und vervulkanisiert
4. Komplettauskleidung mit Uferschutzmatten (grün, allerdings nicht von Naturagart...) verlegt und Nähte auch 
    hier mit Heißluft verschweißt. (keine schnabelnden Überlappungen mehr...)
5. Erstbefüllung über Brunnenwasser bis auf 2,20 m Wasserstand (dauerte gut drei Wochen....) 
6. Probeschwmmen war gestern , kalt aber schön...

Sumpf und Flachwasserzonen werden nun mit weissen Sand eingedeckt.  

Mit der Dicke der Sandaufschüttungen könnt ihr mir mal helfen. Wie dick ist sinnvoll ?

Dachte da an Schichtdicken zwischen 5 und 15 cm. Als Puffer, dort wo noch ein paar dicke Steine in die Sumpfzone sollen, mach ich den Sand 20 - 30 cm dick. 

Andere Vorschläge ?


----------



## Buddy_27 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Klingt ja echt gigantisch von der Größe :shock Bin sehr auf Bilder gespannt!


----------



## naturteichfan (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Start mitte Mai 2010



Der Baggerfahrer verstand sein Handwerk. Das Gelände wurde mit weissfarbenen Markierungsstangen gegliedert an denen sich die äußeren Teichabmessungen wiederfinden sollten. Einen exakten Plan habe ich mir zuvor nicht gemacht. Von einer Anhöhe aus und von verschiedenen Blickrichtungen aus sind die Grundstücksachsen und Ansichten engeteilt worden. Das Fehlen eines Reisbrettes ermöglichte auch spontane Änderungen während der Baggerarbeiten. Vieles ergab sich während der Ausführung ganz einfach von selbst. Die Uferlinien und Flachwasserzonen wurden so ausgebildet wie es optisch gut ins Auge passte und so ausgeführt, das die Gesamtgröße sich harmonisch ins Grundstück fügte.

Statt 3 m Wassertiefe gab es leider nur ca 2,40 m Maximaltiefe. Danach gab es schon Grundwasser und eine Verlegung der Folie wäre  ohne kostentreibende Grundwassersenkung nicht möglich gewesen. 

 

Die gesamte Grube wurde nach Fertigstellung der Baggerarbeiten und Feinmodellierung mit einem Schutzvlies mit einem Eigengewicht von 1000 g/qm ausgelegt. Diese Dicke empfehlen einige Anbieter für gerölligen Untergrund und bei felsigem Untergrund. Ich verspreche mir davon das ich mich nicht mit Wühlmäusen herumärgern muss, die mir ggf von untern die Folie anknabbern. Das Vlies ist in allen Überdeckungen thermisch verschweißt worden und eine neue Erfahrung kommt hinzu, wenn es einmal durch Regen nass geworden ist und sich auch nur etwas Flugstaub oder Sand darauf abgelagert hat, ist ein weiteres zerschneiden so gut wie  nicht mehr möglich. Da versagt dann jedes Teppichmesser und jede Schere. 

 

 

 

Nach vollständigem verlegen des Vlieses wurde dann die Folie eingebracht. Dabei entschied ich mich für eine 1,52 mm dicke EPDM Bahn. Diese Bahn wurde in zwei großen Streifen mit einer jeweiligen Zuschnittsbreite von jeweils 15 m über die Grube gezogen. Das ziehen und zerren habe ich der ausführenden Firma überlassen. Insgesamt waren aber nur vier oder fünf Leute hierfür notwendig. Nach 2 Stunden war sie im groben verlegt und hingezuppelt und es ging ans  verkleben der Nahtüberdeckungen. 

 

 

 

Im Anschluss wurde die Folie mit einer grünen Schutzmatte belegt. Dies schützt die Folie von  oben und ist unabdingbar zum Schutz vor mechanischen Einwirkungen wie durch Steine oder Sand. Im Prinzip wurde so die gesamte Teichgrube noch einmal ausgekleidet bis auf die waagerechte Tiefenwasserzone. Es stellte sich heraus, daß, wenn man am Teichufer steht und über die Flachwasserzone hinweg auf die Böschung der gegenüber liegenden Teichseite sieht, das man dort die EPDM Folie sieht, wie sie beginnend von der Flachwasserzone zum Teichgrund verläuft. Damit natürlich auch alle Falten. Da ich sichtbare Folien für den Supergau schlechthin halte, wurde also die Hauptböschung bis hinunter zum Teichgrund mit diesem, Schutzvlies belegt und mit Steinen am Teichboden beschwert. Es ist nicht die sog. Ufermatte von N-Gart. aber völlig identisch mit dieser. Ich habe mir Muster von N-Gart zuschicken lassen. Es ist für mich kein Unterschied erkennbar. Lediglich im Preis. Mein Anbieter war fast 75 % günstiger. 

Die Flachwasserzonen sind zwischen 1,5 und 3,0 m breit und verlaufen entlang 80 % der gesamten Uferlinien. Damit sind genügend Pflanzzonen geschaffen. Auf das grüne Schutzvlies  folgte eine Schüttung mit weissen Sand der durchaus gelbe Lehmanteile enthielt und wechselweise Kies in der Kiesgröße 16/52 mm. 

Die Befüllung erfolgte mittels Grundwasser über einen 3/4 Zoll Anschluss mit Gartenpumpe. Insgesamt waren hierzu fast drei Wochen notwendig. Die KG Rohre sind an die Rinnen des Hauses angeschlossen, aber während dieser Zeit hat es nicht ein einziges mal geregnet.

 

 

Am Anfang stieg das Wasser noch sichtbar an, später wurden die Tagesfortschritte immer etwas weniger. Allerdings lass ich lieber drei Wochen eine Gartenpumpe laufen als 1500,- € für eine Befüllung mit Stadtwasser zu bezahlen. Die drei Wochen Zeit hatte ich dann auch noch. 

 

An den Teichrändern passierte erst mal nichts. Das Gewicht des Wassers sollte die Folie fest in die Teichgrube pressen. Allerdings war davon nicht viel zu sehen. Ich denke das nach dem verlegen der Folie durchaus schon Sand auf die Uferzonen hätte gelagert werden können. Aber da fachliche Ratschläge allesamt was anderes erzählen haben wir damit gewartet bis der Wasserstand so hoch war, das es in die Flachwasserzonen lief. 

 

Das Grundwasser ist glasklar. 

 

Die Ufermatten sehen für manchen recht künstlich aus. Ich halte sie aber immer noch für besser als einfach auf die Folie zu gucken. Diese grünen Ufermatten haben auch den unschätzbaren Vorteil, das sich darin auch der Sand verfängt den man mit der Schaufel darüber schüttet oder streut. Und das  in allen Böschungen und bei nahezu jeder Neigung. Spätestens danach sieht es absolut natürlich aus. Die Ufermatten werden in den Nahtüberdeckungen genau so mit einem Heißluftföhn verschweißt wie zuvor das Schutzvlies unterhalb der EPDM Folie. 

 

...dadurch rutschen auch keine Steine und kein Sand unter des Schutzvlies und die Folie bleibt optimal geschützt. 

 

 

Für den Zeitraum von ca. 14 Tagenb gab es eine kurze Algenblühte. Bedingt durch die extrem warmen Sommertage 2010 mit völlig fehlendem Niederschlag. 
Eine Woche nachdem es dann endlich einmal richtig heftig geregnet hatte, waren auch die Grünalgen verschwunden und die Wasseroberfläche war wieder sauber. 

Vier Wochen nach der Befüllung waren an die 600 Wasserpflanzen in 60 verschiedenen Arten gesetzt. und das Gelände ringsherum mit einer Wildblumenmischung ausgesäht. 

Mitte Mai hatten wir begonnen. Mitte Juli bis Ende Juli war das gesamte Gelände wieder grün und von den Baggerarbeiten so gut wie nichts mehr zu sehen.

 

 

Von Juli bis spät in den Oktobr blühte hier wieder alles um die Wette. 
Auch Wassertiere und __ Libellen stellten sich schneller ein als man gucken konnte. 
Ich bin gespannt wie es sich in diesem Jahr entwickelt.


----------



## Andi1104 (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Wow das ist mal ein kleiner "Teich". 

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Ey alter, wat is dat denn :help


So was will ich für meine Babys auch 


Einfach nur Klasse


----------



## naturteichfan (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Vorher:

 

 

 

 

Während:

 

Ende 2010:

 

ggf. to be continued

Gruß

Naturteichfan


----------



## Hexe_Mol (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*



nein, :sauer ich bin nicht neidisch , ich bin überhaupt nicht neidisch , nein, so einen teich möchte ich gar nicht haben   

*das ist ja wohl der mit abstand genialste "teich", den ich je gesehen habe!!*! 

:gratuliere


----------



## Janski (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Topp klasse Teich.

wenn ich mal das nötige ,,Kleingeld'' habe.


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo Marco,
bin gerade sprachlos.. frage mich, wie ein Teich solche Dimensionen annehmen kann...
So einen riesigen *Gartenteich* habe ich noch nie gesehen, auch nicht im Internet.
Ist es tatsächlich ein rein privater Wunsch, den Du Dir da erfüllt hast?
Oder handelt es sich z.B. um ein "Forschungsprojekt"?
Allein die Kosten für Vlies & Folie... mir wird ganz schwindelig.
600 Pflanzen kosten dann auch noch ein Vermögen.
Bin jetzt schon mega-gespannt auf die Forsetzung Deines Berichts und.. na klar, Bilder!


----------



## shanana (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

was für ein gigantischer SEE


----------



## buddler (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

moin!
das nenne ich mal ne teichanlage.oder besser seeanlage.
da kann man wirklich nur noch gratulieren.schon ne ahnung was das ganze überschlagsmäßig gekostet hat?
dann fang ich gleich mal an zu sparen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Naturfreund (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Wow, der absolute hammer. 

Gratuliere! Ich bin selbst ein Fan vom Naturteich (habe selbst einen relativ großen), aber sowas ist nur ein Traum!


----------



## buddler (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

vor allen dingen muss man erst mal den platz dazu haben..............


----------



## Digicat (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Servus Marco

Mensch ... ist das ein "schnuckeliges Teichlein" ..... 

Wenn ich mir deinen "See" so ansehe kommen bei mir Erinnerungen hoch .... 

Wie sind den die Längste und die Breiteste Abmessung ... 

Darin läßt es sich auf alle Fälle hervorragend schwimmen, ja ... richtig schwimmen .... 

Den Aufbau des Teiches ... 1000er Flies, Folie und wieder Flies .... hast gut gemacht 

Für die Ewigkeit, wenn nicht gerade ein __ Meteor einschlägt ....

Wünsche Dir viel, viel Spaß mit deinem Teich :knuddel ... und halte uns bitte immer am Laufenden .... :beten

Ps.: Gibt ein Wahnsinn`s Biotop für __ Libellen, __ Frösche & Co ab, die man herrlich fotografieren kann


----------



## Svenssons (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Teich ab 400 qm*

Hallo,

wow, der ist WIRKLICH schön und toll! Ich habe auch einen (großen) Teich, allerdings gepachtet und mit ein paar Problemen ...

Aber dazu an einer anderen Stelle mehr. Ich bin nämlich neu hier!

Sven(ssons)


----------

